# Cleaning scallops from a St Joe's Bay



## blackmax (Jul 18, 2013)

My brother-in-law did a time lapse of us cleaning a few gallons of scallops.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jul 19, 2013)

glad you found some.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 19, 2013)

I wish it actually went that fast.


----------



## smoothie (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice! Shop vac works wonders with those things


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jul 19, 2013)

smoothie said:


> Nice! Shop vac works wonders with those things


Yeah but then you have to clean the shop vac.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 19, 2013)

I took ours to Sea Hag to get cleaned last week.  An absolute steal at $8 a lb. out of the shell.    Last thing I want to do is clean fish or scallops after a day on the water.  Cuts into my happy hour time


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice haul Blackmax! Our kayaks are loaded and ready. Leaving Sunday am for a week at the Cape San Blas campground. How deep were yawl finding 'em? We normally put in at the canoe park/portage outside the state park but the scallops were slim pickins last year. We did manage a few large ones in the deep water near Blacks Island. Hopin' it's a little more productive this year. How bad was the sea weed on the gulf side?


----------



## blackmax (Jul 20, 2013)

We were in about three feet of water near Blacks Island.  We caught all we wanted and never ventured into deeper water like we have in the past.  We launched from the side of the road, we even had to wait for a gator to cross the road before we could park.

We stayed in Laguna Beach and didn't have any issues with sea grass.  The surf fishing was pretty good.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 20, 2013)

blackmax said:


> We were in about three feet of water near Blacks Island.  We caught all we wanted and never ventured into deeper water like we have in the past.  We launched from the side of the road, we even had to wait for a gator to cross the road before we could park.
> 
> We stayed in Laguna Beach and didn't have any issues with sea grass.  The surf fishing was pretty good.



Thanks for the report! Glad the surf fishing is good, I was a little worried about the seaweed. Kayaks loaded and ready for the bay


----------



## blackmax (Jul 21, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]
First five minutes of fishing from the beach.  It was also the only red I caught.  Returned it to the gulf in exchange for lots of whiting that did not have the same luck.  I did also have my first run in with a man that did not think I should be fishing from the beach.  He seemed to have a lot to say but we couldn't hear him as he retreated down the beach.


----------



## stripermack (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool! Just got back from the cape. We caught them around Blacks island as well.


----------

